# The Dutch Puppetmasters: 666 in the City (Part 5)



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

This post is part five in a series that follows a long chain of events within which The City of London features significantly, as does the number 6. It is hoped that by studying this chain of events, various patterns can be identified that may give clues to support alternative theories of ‘history’. Also, the arrogance and vanity of the perpetrators of these events may reveal more detail than was intended. It may also be possible to recognise these same patterns and details in our more recent history which may add weight to the validity of any assumptions and theories that suggest themselves. This chain of events represents just one tiny thread in the spider’s web, but hopefully it reaches further in towards the centre.

It’s also possible that this entire chain of events never happened, but we have to work with what we’ve got.

*Please note:*

The dates and names have probably been changed or invented to protect the guilty.
Also, the Divide and Rule/Conquer principle works both ways when the protagonists divide themselves into apparently opposing factions.

*The Dutch Puppetmasters: 666 in the City (Part 5)*

The Netherlands have played a significant role throughout this series. As far as the Jewish presence there goes, we get the same story whereby they probably arrived with the Romans. Documentary evidence is only available from the 1100s, which shows the usual persecution and various regular expulsions. They were blamed for The Black Death that occurred between 1347 and 1351 just as they were in England. There were also identical accusations of blood libel and host desecration as in England. Many of the Jews expelled from England went to the Low Countries.


*Antwerp 1602 (note the mini Start Fort)*
_Source_​
“_From the 15th century, Jews also resided in the Northern Netherlands. Their most important occupation was moneylending, making them dependent on the economies of the cities. _[*F*:...shouldn’t that be the other way around?]_ In this way, Nijmegen became an important financial marketplace where a great many of Jewish families came to settle. Nonetheless, Jews continued to choose the large cities in the Southern Netherlands as for their home base._

“_In the 16th century the city of Antwerp came to be a very important location for Jewish tradesmen and moneylenders because of its flourishing economy. This also turned it into a refuge for a number of Marranos who had been expelled from Spain and Portugal by the Inquisition after 1492. Jewish bankers usually settled there using a Christian pseudonym. __Francisco Mendes__, born into a distinguished family of bankers, opened a branch in Antwerp that was *one of the largest banks in Europe*... The flourishing Jewish trade in Antwerp ended, however, when The Netherlands were divided during the reign of king Philip II [of Spain] and, by the end of the century, many Jews took refuge in the Northern Netherlands, especially in Amsterdam where they formed a community.” __Source_

*F*: It’s interesting that the Jews are always described as ‘taking refuge’ rather than settling or invading somewhere.

“_Amsterdam, however, did not recognize religions other than Protestantism. The community was discovered, and its leaders arrested, in 1603. As a result, some of the newly-acknowledged Jews moved to the towns of Alkmaar, Rotterdam, and Haarlem, which *extended them protective charters*. The majority, however, remained in Amsterdam, and even founded a second community there in 1608.” __Source_ 

That all sounds very odd…


*The Portuguese Synagogue in Amsterdam*
_Source_​In fact the particular flavour of Protestantism in Amsterdam and all of the Netherlands was *Calvinisim*:

Source: “Pawns in the Game”, William Guy Carr:
“_Contrary to general belief, Calvinism is of Jewish origin. It was deliberately conceived to split the adherents of the Christian religions, and divide the people. Calvin’s real name was Cohen! When he went from Geneva to France to start preaching his doctrine he became known as Cau[v]in. Then in England it became Calvin. History proves that there is hardly a revolutionary plot that wasn’t hatched in Switzerland; there is hardly a Jewish revolutionary leader who hasn’t changed his name. At the B’nai B’rith celebrations held in Paris, France, in 1936 Cohen, Cauvin, or Calvin, whatever his name may have been, was enthusiastically acclaimed to have been of Jewish descent. (This fact was commented upon in the Catholic Gazette in February of that year.)”_


*John Calvin*
Source​
In 1648 the Dutch principalities, led by William I of Orange, rebelled against Spanish rule and formed the United Provinces of the Netherlands. This is when the Low Countries split in two. The Netherlands in the north separated from the southern provinces (present-day Belgium and Luxembourg), which continued under Habsburg Spanish rule until 1714.

Previously the Habsburgs had appointed a ‘Stadtholder’ or kind of Sheriff or Lord Lieutenant, to govern the Low Countries in their stead. Through William I’s victory over the Spanish, the role of Stadtholder became hereditary to the House of Orange – especially the one’s called Bill. After the split from Spain the role continued as that of the head of state… on and off. William I of Orange was assassinated in 1580, because even after the split from Spain and thus freedom from their religious persecution of the Protestant Calvinists, there just had to be some kind of issue to divide the people and serve the hidden agenda – republicanism.

William II Prince of Orange married Mary Stuart, daughter of Charles I, King of England, in 1642. Their son was born in 1650 (1+5=6, *66*) one week after his father died. Let’s call this one Bill the Orange. There was a great deal of controversy over Bill the Orange’s upbringing. In spite of his mother and his uncles being Catholics, Bill was indoctrinated into Calvinism.


*William Prince of Orange with some Oranges*
_Source_​The young Bill's education became a tussle between English royalty and the States of Holland until: “In *1666*, when William was *16*, _*(16 in 1666!?*)*_ _“the States officially made him a ward of the government, or a "Child of State". All pro-English courtiers, including Zuylenstein _[*F*: Bill’s half-brother]_, were removed from William's company. William begged De Witt to allow Zuylenstein to stay, but he refused. De Witt, the leading politician of the Republic, took William's education into his own hands, instructing him weekly in state matters and joining him for regular games of real tennis.”_ _Source_

Bill the Orange was being groomed by a republican, Johan de Witt, who opposed the House of Orange-Nassau and the Orangists. He was also strongly liberal, preferring lesser power to the central government and more power to the Regenten (Regents) and he had big plans for Bill. Since the 1500s Dutch cities had been run by these Regenten - rich merchant families, who had gradually formed a closed elite and created an oligarchy that ruled the Dutch Republic and whose members were the leaders of the Dutch cities.

“_After the death of William's father, most provinces had left the office of stadtholder vacant. By demand of *Oliver Cromwell*, the Treaty of Westminster [1654], which ended the First Anglo-Dutch War, had *a secret annexe* that required the Act of Seclusion, which *forbade* the province of Holland from appointing a member of the House of Orange as stadtholder.”_ _Source_

By means of this Act of Seclusion, The ‘Jewish Messiah’, Cromwell, prevented the Regentsen from appointing Bill the Orange as their Stadtholder puppet *because he was already spoken for in the puppet department.*

“_While in general, European Jews isolated themselves economically and socially as well as politically, the Jews of the Netherlands enjoyed, as early as the seventeenth century, economic and social integration that the rest of European Jewry would not know for hundreds of years. Professions like medicine became very popular, and Jewish physicians were free to practice even among non-Jews. More importantly, the Jews, particularly the Sephardim, played a large role in the economic expansion that elevated the Netherlands to a world center in the 1600s. The Portugese Jews, with their knowledge of languages and connections to the *international trade network of Jews and Marranos*, became important in the shipping and trading industries. Several Jews were important shareholders in the *East Indies Company*, which dominated international trade during the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries. Jews became prominent in other businesses as well, succeeding in the tobacco, sugar refining, and printing industries. Most of all, the diamond industry soon became an almost exclusively Jewish occupation due to their success in it.” __Source_

In 1672 the Dutch Republic was simultaneously attacked by:

England (Anglican/Protestant)
France (Catholic)
The prince-bishop Bernhard von Galen (Jesuit educated Catholic), bishop of Münster
The prince-bishop Maximilian Henry of Bavaria, (devious Catholic) archbishop of Cologne.
Following this onslaught, Bill the Orange was *“swept to power”* to become King of The Netherlands. The ‘Orangists’ took over the Dutch government. Johan de Witt and his brother got the blame for the defeat and were lynched.


*Bill the Orange*
_Source_​Here we have a coalition between Catholics and Protestants which achieved _*nothing*_ more than placing Bill the Orange on the throne of the Netherlands and delivering a slap to the wealthy Regentsen of Holland. Exactly what was the common interest?

Eventually, by 1674, England and Holland were at peace. Well, Bill the Orange was on a roll, because no sooner had he met Princess Mary of England, the eldest daughter of the English Duke of York, than they married in 1677 and he found himself right near the top of the queue for the throne of England, Scotland and Ireland. All that stood in his way was his uncle, The Duke of York (James II) and King Charles II himself.

After a failed assassination attempt in 1683 and King Charles II’s death in 1685, The Duke of York became King James II of England, VII of Scotland and Ireland. Immediately a campaign of L’Infamie was started against him. In that same year there was an insurrection which also failed and resulted in over three hundred people being sentenced to death in circumstances of atrocious cruelty. Nearly one thousand others were condemned to be sold as slaves. England was in a state of perplexity.

“_*The Declaration of Indulgence* or Declaration for Liberty of Conscience was a pair of proclamations made by James II of England and VII of Scotland in 1687. The Indulgence was first issued for Scotland on 12 February and then for England on 4 April 1687.[1] It was a first step at establishing freedom of religion in the British Isles._

“_The Declaration granted broad religious freedom in England by suspending penal laws enforcing conformity to the Church of England and allowing persons to worship in their homes or chapels as they saw fit, and it ended the requirement of affirming religious oaths before gaining employment in government office._

“_By use of the royal suspending power, the king lifted the religious penal laws and granted toleration to the various Christian denominations, Catholic and Protestant, within his kingdoms... Some Anglicans objected to the fact that the Declaration had no specified limits and thus, at least in theory, licensed the practice of any religion, including Islam, Judaism, or paganism.” __Source_

“_The English Roman Catholics provided a foundation far too narrow for the throne to rest upon with safety, James *and his Jesuit advisers* *— for it must be remembered that he, like Louis, had allied himself not with the Pope but with the Jesuits* — resolved to seek the alliance of the Protestant dissenters.”_ _Source_ 

*No more religious schisms or persecution!?* Stay tuned…*

[To be continued… *The Glorious Revolution: 666 in the City (Part 6)*]





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-23 15:22:35Reaction Score: 1


I wonder about the religious tolerance or lack thereof. And what, exactly, kept getting the Jews kicked out and moved on?...
Supreme unctuousness?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BalibrewDate: 2020-01-23 17:18:59Reaction Score: 1


Absolutely stunning stuff! 
My eyes have glazed over, l will have to go over it, again and again. Thanks for this


----------



## luddite (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ludditeDate: 2020-01-30 11:58:04Reaction Score: 2


This is terrifically put together. The jewry seem to find ways to get kicked out and hated even before the 6 billion lost their shoes in ww2. They must be unlikable chaps.


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnijunbeiDate: 2020-01-30 19:12:11Reaction Score: 1


I appreciate the references connecting Calvin to Judaism, and if I am not mistaken, the Mayflower's passenger list was filled with Calvinists... The Pilgrims would also be an offshoot of Calvinism.


----------

